# Preparing first show



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

It’s official! I’ve mailed in my pre entry form and his collar and leash arrive sometime today. The show is two days but since it is both our first time out I opted to just do one of the days but two classes. Im getting nervous/excited and want to make sure I’m doing it right.

I bought a black small link Herm Sprenger fur saver and a 1/2 inch black leather lead. I wanted to find something thinner, but aside from sketchy no name no review makes couldn’t find any. I’ve been watching lots of videos and notice some people’s attire is very bright, I planned on wearing a grey dress with black leggings and flats. Is this too plain? I didn’t want to distract from my dog, but nor do I want to be overlooked!

I planned on arriving extra early to help us both get a bearing of our surroundings and to settle in. He works so much nicer if he has the edge worn off and worked a little bit. I know many people crate but is it necessary? Mine is large at 48”, awkward and heavy to carry even a short distance. Id rather bring him around with me or have my mom hold him. 

For grooming I’m giving him a bath the night before, then was going to spritz and comb “out” before our classes. It’s our first show, and UKC, so I couldn’t justify buying a $200 blow dryer or a table. YET. 

I’m bringing a cooler, a few camp chairs, grooming supplies, treats, poop bags, is there anything else I absolutely must bring? 

We have been practicing but it’s a little difficult to tell where exactly to put his paws when you can’t see from the judges perspective. But we have some time still and he’s been doing excellent, this is from just his second time allowing me to place him. Note: I am aware it’s his right foot that needs to be drawn up underneath, and the left back while he is on my left. I did it both ways because I wasn’t thinking. From what I can tell I am placing his foot slightly too far under him, also I have no idea why I have such a dumb look on my face please ignore lol


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

That's awesome & he looks great! Good luck and try to have some fun with the process


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you! I’ve always thought that he looked similar to your Rollo. Another thing I was wondering but does Rio look fat?? In person you can faintly see his ribs but his belly just doesn’t have the same tuck as others.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Handsome boy! Sounds like fun, good luck!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't offer dog advice, because I have zero knowledge. But have fun, he looks good to me, and like a good boy. I'd say break a leg but that's probably not really the right expression!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

First rule is to have fun! 

Basically wear any color that you want, that doesn’t blend in with your dog. Your outfit sounds good. 

You don’t need a crate, especially if you have someone along to hold onto your dog if you need to go pee, or get something to eat. 

You do need a chair! There are never enough chairs, and sometimes there are no chairs. 

When I showed Sage, I would get to the site early so I could go outside and get some of her energy out. I’d run her around in circles. 

The bad news? It will all go by so fast, lol! But then you can relax and watch some other breeds, make some friends. You have a nice dog, win or lose.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind words and support! @dogfaeries you are basically my mentor. I so appreciate you! We did some practice again today at the ball field, I think I’m doing slightly better with setting him up. Also a slightly less stupid expression on my part. Is his collar fine where it lays or should I make a conscious effort to have it up higher on his neck? This is all about fun and while I have aspirations to place, I love him no matter what and he could never disappoint. We do about ten minutes of practice daily, the rest is play. I always end on a good note and stop when I feel like he gets it. I don’t want to drill to where it’s a dreaded task.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love dog shows, so it’s nice to be able to pass on some tips! 

His collar is fine. Don’t forget to pack a water bowl or bucket, and a lot of people bring water from home, for those dogs that may have sensitive tummies to strange water (mine don’t). 

I think you two will do just fine.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you for the encouragement! I’m still excited but starting to feel slightly less overwhelmed. He’s good about drinking other places but I’ll bring water too just in case. My mom is NOT the best photographer but I’m still looking forward to sharing some pics! Do they have professionals at these kind of events?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Have fun! I don't have any advice, but just wanted to let you know I've been following your threads and I'm rooting for you. Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

There is usually a photographer, at both AKC and UKC shows. Even if your mother isn’t great with the photos, just tell her to snap away. I made my young niece take tons of photos last time she came with me.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hey good luck! I am so thinking about taking the plunge and training for a show someday. I admire your attitude. Please let us know how you do and what the experience is like.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you all so much! No matter how it goes I will definitely dedicate a post to the whole thing. If “I” can do this then anyone can, even if you don’t take a class just start getting your pup used to being touched all over and messing with his teeth/gums. Try stacking him when he’s worn out and tired and praise/treat. Just little things here and there on a routine will help immensely! Not that I’m any expert lol. Depending on how it goes I may very well enroll him into a conformation class that’s offered where we train agility, which by the way he LOVES. 

I feel like I had more questions that have currently slipped my mind. Stay tuned! LOL


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I remembered! @dogfaeries do you feed your dogs breakfast the morning of a show or do you wait til after? I don’t want an “accident” in the ring or runny, anxious poops.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The general consensus is not to feed the morning of the show. And to make sure your dog poops and pees before getting in the ring. 

Since Scarlet is such a weirdo, and would tear my handler’s hand off trying to get the bait, I feed her in the morning. I swear the dog never poops, so pooping in the ring isn’t an issue with her. 

My other dogs skipped breakfast, and I just fed them in the afternoon.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Good to know, that’s what I was thinking. I skip his dinner when we go to agility class (it’s at 7 pm) for the same reason.


----------

